# Blue-Nose or Red-Nose



## NaluThePit (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello everybody, I have this beautiful pitbull named Nalu.
I was told by my owner that she was a bluenose, she is seven months old now and I was just wanting to get my facts straight.

If any one could tell the difference just through pictures that'd be fantastic!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What color is her nose?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nose color is just that, the literal color of the dog's nose. If it's a grey color that is considered blue nose, if it's a red color then red nose. If the nose is neither blue or red (e.g. black) then you have neither a red or blue nose. In all of these scenarios the color of the nose means nothing. It's not a way to differentiate breed or type of pit bulls. 

Think of it in the sense of labs: chocolate, yellow and black labs are all the same breed but different color variations of that breed.


----------

